# I dont Know; Do u?



## Ziahoquebd (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi All,

Hope all are fine there. We person are planning do business in Malaysia a by opening a 100% foreigned owned company. We have idea that we must deposit RM 1,25,000 in bank. However, can any one advise me on the following?
1. What would be the tenure of the visa? Will our spouse and child get visa?
2. Do I need to retain the amount in the bank for certain period like MM2H? Can i withdraw the amount at any time?
3. Will the visa be renewed?

Thanks in advance. Ur advice/sugession would be much appreciated.
Zia


----------



## cvco (Mar 20, 2015)

I can answer some of your questions.

<Snip>
Visa. You would apply for a Managing Director post and get a 2-year visa. You have to re-new every 2 years. The government isn't required to re-new your visa so you have to state your case and why they should grant it again. For that, you need a good agent to help you with the applications each time. I can refer you to a good one. As far as I know, visas would be available for the family, however your wife wouldn't be able to work unless a company sponsored her, same as your company sponsors you.


----------

